# Parts from ORP Burza



## Polar (Jul 23, 2004)

Polish destroyer ORP "Burza" was built by Chantiers Navals Francais (Caen, France). Commissioned 10 Jul, 1932. Escaped to England in August / September 1939. Decommisioned to reserve in 1944. Return to Poland in 1951. Became a museum in 1960. Scrapped in 1977.  Burza means storm in English. 








> Gun 100mm B-34V









> top









> AA gun, but I don't know what type


----------



## Polar (Jul 23, 2004)

[/quote]different type of mine from USRR and Germany and range-finder
or telemeter - I don't know whats word is correct





>


torpedo type 53-39


----------



## Polak z Polski (Mar 15, 2005)

*ORP Warszawa*

Hey Polar, do you know if the ORP Warszawa has been scrapped yet? 
I mean our last one of course (the Kashin-mod, not the Kotlin SAM)


----------



## Matzos (Mar 15, 2005)

Great pictures Polar!


----------



## Zofo (Mar 15, 2005)

Very interesting, any more pictures where these came from?


----------

